
California's new employment law boomerangs and starts to crush freelancers - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/11/californias-new-employment-law-is-starting-to-crush-freelancers.html
======
kilo_bravo_3
>One area of AB 5 that has sparked great concern is that if freelancers fall
under the occupations listed in it and they do work for a company that could
be viewed as a “core capability” of that company, they must be paid as an
employee, according to Zaino.

This does not concern me. Why does it concern others?

Why shouldn't uber and lyft be required to pay minimum wage and offer health
insurance to the people performing the core capability of the company like
literally every single other enterprise in the state?

Why isn't this nationwide?

------
joeblow9999
as intended. duh

